# Biking in Koblenz



## Lisa1979 (9. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne ab und zu in Koblenz und Umgebung etwas biken. Wer von euch hat Lust, ebenfalls nicht alleine zu radeln?


----------



## toncoc (9. November 2006)

koblenz eher nicht - eher auf dem maifeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2006)

cool: gerne  ..wenn du spontan bist :    

Wir fahren heute in Rengsdorf ne lockere 40km Runde, danach in`s Montemare in die Sauna. Melde dich einfach mit ner PN. WIr wollen gegen 15:00 Uhr los. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Montemare. 

Grüße
Tini


----------



## Skytalker (9. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> cool: gerne  ..wenn du spontan bist :
> 
> Wir fahren heute in Rengsdorf ne lockere 40km Runde, danach in`s Montemare in die Sauna. Melde dich einfach mit ner PN. WIr wollen gegen 15:00 Uhr los. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Montemare.
> 
> ...



DAs ist aber schon entfernte Umgebung von Koblenz


----------



## miksyn (9. November 2006)

Hi Lisa, sehr gerne! Ich arbeite in Koblenz und kenne auch paar nette Touren hier und der Umgebung. Hast ne NP von mir in deinem Postfach!  

Viele Grüsse, Mirko


----------



## Lisa1979 (9. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> SAUNA ???? DA BIN ICH DABEI !!!!



Mitglieder mit so einer Signatur haben grundsätzlich keine Antwort verdient! Diese Art der Konversation möchte ich hier nicht betreiben und diese Antwort bleibt ne Ausnahme.


----------



## Lisa1979 (9. November 2006)

miksyn schrieb:


> Hi Lisa, sehr gerne! Ich arbeite in Koblenz und kenne auch paar nette Touren hier und der Umgebung. Hast ne NP von mir in deinem Postfach!
> 
> Viele Grüsse, Mirko



Hi, 
hab auch dir ne NP hinterlassen!
Gruß
Lisa


----------



## DH-Ralli (9. November 2006)

[erledigt]


----------



## miksyn (9. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> WENN ICH WILL KRIEG ICH DICH AUCH RUM !!! BEI MIR SAGT NIE EINE NEIN !!! MEINE SIGNATUR GEFÄLLT DIR BESTIMMT !!! GIBS ZU !!! EUCH WEIBERN GEFÄLLT ES DOCH SO !!! GIBST DU MIR DEINE HANDYNUMMER ?




Hallo liebe Bikefreunde, ich finde es nicht OK wie in diesem Thread neue Mitglieder behandelt werden. Ein Forum wie dieses ist doch viel zu schade für solch blödsinnigen Beiträge. Es verstösst gegen die Verhaltensregeln. Wenn Ihr unter euch bleiben wollt geht in den Keller  

Viele Grüsse, Mirko


----------



## DH-Ralli (9. November 2006)

[erledigt]


----------



## Skytalker (9. November 2006)

Am besten den Account direkt mit löschen. 

Aber back 2 topic:

Welche Art von Touren fährst du denn überhaupt und zu welchen Zeiten ?
Nicht dass hier verschiedene Interessen in sachen biken aufeinander treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (9. November 2006)

Servus,

also ich fahr morgen ein kleines Ründchen nach der Arbeit. Wird so 16 Uhr werden. Treffen könnte man sich ja vor der Sporthalle am Oberwerth.

Sonst fahr ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder am Samstag und/oder Sonntag. Treffen könnte man sich wie schon oben erwähnt an der Sporthalle Oberwerth oder man macht einfach einen anderen Treffpunkt aus.

Wäre cool wenn wir ne größere Truppe zusammen bekämen. So lässt sich die Kälte besser ertragen 

Einfach hier in den Thread schreiben oder mir ne PN schicken.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Mc_Fly (9. November 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich fahr morgen ein kleines Ründchen nach der Arbeit. Wird so 16 Uhr werden. Treffen könnte man sich ja vor der Sporthalle am Oberwerth.
> 
> ...


Sonntag würde passen, falls mir nix dazwischen kommt.
Ich komme dann mit der Bahn nach Koblenz und drehe ne Runde mit.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. November 2006)

Alles klar, können uns ja Samstag nochmal genau absprechen. Hoffe es kommen noch mehr mit


----------



## Pedalritter (10. November 2006)

Ich will auch mal wieder auf´s Rad !! Aber der Momentane Stress ist einfach zum heulen , und da bleibt einfach keine Zeit zum Biken !! Ich hoff aber mal das diese Phase auch schnell wieder vorbei geht , und dann bin ich wieder  dabei !!!!


----------



## Lisa1979 (10. November 2006)

Tja, es gibt doch noch einige Bike-Begeisterte! Sonntag an der Sporthalle Oberwerth klingt gut! 11°°? 
Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht...30-40 km mit 500-1000 hm noch ok. Keine wilden DHs und lieber Forstautobahnen!


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. November 2006)

Wenn es nicht aus Eimern regnen sollte, dann fahr ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall ne Runde.
Uhrzeit können wir ja morgen noch ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polter (10. November 2006)

Lisa1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne ab und zu in Koblenz und Umgebung etwas biken. Wer von euch hat Lust, ebenfalls nicht alleine zu radeln?



Hallo, habe mich hier gerade angemeldet- und totaler Neuling. Ich bin begeisterter Eifel-Fahrer,aber auch das Baybachtal Richtung Hunsrück steht bei mir recht oben in der Wunschliste sonst kenne ich mich in der Nähe von Koblenz recht wenig aus, da ich eher aus der Ecke Trier komme
Polter


----------



## miksyn (11. November 2006)

Heute ist morgen gibts neue infos? uhrzeit? wenn sich keiner meldet gehe ich davon aus das dieser anlauf ins wasser fällt!? wetter ist ja leider nur mässig...


----------



## sebot.rlp (11. November 2006)

Ich würde sagen, dass wir das Ganze auf nächste Woche verschieben. Für morgen ist den ganzen Tag Regen gemeldet


----------



## Mc_Fly (11. November 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass wir das Ganze auf nächste Woche verschieben. Für morgen ist den ganzen Tag Regen gemeldet


Ich schließe mich deiner Aussage an.

Falls es morgen trocken ist, dreje ich ne Runde in Boppard.

greetz
Marco


----------



## Lisa1979 (11. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
tja, Wetter ist wirklich nicht so toll gemeldet! Denke auch, dass wir das ganze ne Woche verschieben sollten! Schade! 

Hoffentlich ist es dann besser!

Ciao


----------



## ecmo (11. November 2006)

tach ihr ..

würde auch gerne mal mit biken ...
wenn mal ne tour ansteht und zeit ist,
komm ich gerne mit!!!


----------



## Redstar (12. November 2006)

Tach auch,

für nächsten Sonntag wäre ich auch zu begeistern, sollte das Wetter halbwegs mitspielen. Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder auf Bike, dank der frühen Dunkelheit kommt man einfach zu nix mehr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Siegfried (13. November 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht aus Eimern regnen sollte, dann fahr ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall ne Runde.
> Uhrzeit können wir ja morgen noch ausmachen.


 
Ich war am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Sporthalle Oberwerth. Weit und breit kein Biker zu sehn. Schade, das Wetter hatte gehalten. Bin die kleine Stadtwaldrunde gefahren. ( Rittersturtz--> Sender--> Schwedenschanze , und dann in Richtung Eulenland.

Gruss


----------



## Skytalker (16. November 2006)

Wie sieht es denn unter der Woche mit biken aus? Keine Studenten hier, die auch mal mittags fahren würden?


----------



## Redstar (16. November 2006)

Unter der Woche ist schlecht, da leider kein Student mehr. Aber was ist denn mit Sonntag, so gegen Mittag. Das Wetter ist doch im Moment super, auch wenn es wieder kälter werden soll.
Sonntag 12:00 Ihr an der Sporthalle Oberwerth (an der Treppe) und dann kann man endscheiden wo hin gefahren wird. Vielleicht so als grobe Planung ca. 3 h, wegen mir auch länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy1979 (19. November 2006)

Hallo Lisa und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen!
Hab eure Unterhaltung mal angeregt gelesen und wenn ihr mal ne Tour auf die Beine stellt dann bin ich gerne dabei!So weit ist Koblenz von mir nicht!
Leider sind die meißten versuche Gleichgesinnte zu finden fehlgeschlagen, weil die Leute entweder totale Flachzangen wahren mit ner großen klappe oder ich die Norm für FR oder ähnlichen nicht erfüllt habe!
Suche Erwachsene Biker die Spaß am fahren haben und sich nicht ständig mit ihrem ach so tollen Bike oder was weiß ich für Sprünge und co brüsten müssen!Gibt es die?Währe ja klasse!
MfG snoopy


----------



## dodo1912 (20. November 2006)

@Sebot...du informierst mich, wenn es los geht!?

Uhrzeit schlage ich 08:00 vor  


Du weißt ja: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. November 2006)

sicha sicha


----------



## Luigie (20. November 2006)

Moin und so,
plant ihr eine WE-Tour? Ich bin interessiert und ein ziemlicher Neuling auf dem Bike, da ich aus dem Rennradsport komme. Euren Ansprüchen an Mitfahrern zufolge, dürfte ich entsprechen (erwachsen und so).Wenn es mir zu viel wird, finde ich auch allein nach Hause.


----------



## Single-Trail (21. November 2006)

will am 02.12 eine Tour (ca. 3 Stunden) machen am liebsten mit einer  groÃen Truppe... steht noch nicht fest wo lang aber Oberwerth ist nicht schlecht als Treffpunkt
wohne auf der Karthause von daher ist das kein Problem fÃ¼r mich an die Ã¼blichen "Meeting Spots" zu kommen.... 

also wenn ihr Lust habt, postet einfach mal in den Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250559

wÃ¼rde mich freuen mal wieder mit einer Gruppe zu fahren, denn mit mehreren Leuten machtâs einfach mehr SpaÃ


----------



## sebot.rlp (22. November 2006)

Ich werde am Sonntag eine Runde drehen, vorrausgesetzt ich bin wieder fit vom  vorabend  

Wo es hingehen soll weiß ich noch nicht. Entweder Richtung Lahnstein (B1), Boppard (Wolfskopf) oder Mosel (Hexenpfad).

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Luigie (23. November 2006)

moin und so,
ich würde mich dir am sonntag anschließen. wann weiß ich, ob du fit bist? oder stell du das spontan sonntag morgens fest?


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. November 2006)

Sag Sonntag morgen bescheid, denke aber das das passt


----------



## Jenny82 (24. November 2006)

Wo lang geht denn der Hexenpfad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. November 2006)

Jenny82 schrieb:


> Wo lang geht denn der Hexenpfad?



in der Nähe von der großen Brücke in Winningen aber am besten du lässt es dir von jemandem zeigen


----------



## Jenny82 (24. November 2006)

Auf der Winninger Moselseite?


----------



## miksyn (24. November 2006)

genau auf der Seite. Ist nen steile Singletrail mit Treppen.

Hier wurde mal darüber gesprochen.

Hier noch paar Infos darüber


----------



## Jenny82 (24. November 2006)

Hey super, danke


----------



## Speedbullit (28. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> cool: gerne  ..wenn du spontan bist :
> 
> Wir fahren heute in Rengsdorf ne lockere 40km Runde, danach in`s Montemare in die Sauna. Melde dich einfach mit ner PN. WIr wollen gegen 15:00 Uhr los. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Montemare.
> 
> ...



und danach in die sauna, ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## HoMeR® (30. November 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> und danach in die sauna, ich lach mich schlapp



hahaha, 10-1 fett pervers gruppenzeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

wer immer auch hinter Jenny, Lisa oder Blondie stecken mag, man muß der Person zu gute halten, daß sie das Forum echt ankurbelt. 

Also, wer immer Du auch bist, schau doch mal im Bopparder Forum vorbei, das dümpelt gerade müde vor sich hin. Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel, oder?


----------

